# Burnt Hedge & Antler Duck Calls



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Had an order for a hedge call with Antler, I did not like the look of the plain hedge so i took a torch to it. I sure hope he likes it... CA Finish with brass THO Bands!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work..as expected of you now, Mate...

'Burning' turned out great. Really emphasized the contours in the wood. Might swipe that one for a try on my pens..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful 

I could not take it into the field and risk it getting dirty LOL


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are so sweet. We had 36 ducks yesterday morning in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys.. Tuga that would look nice on some of your pens!!!!! thats alot of ducks JS!! Sounds like you had a great opener!!


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice call.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

SHWEEEEEET!
Where did you get your parts?


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

